

Hacking the Belkin Network USB Hub - daeken
http://daeken.com/hacking-the-belkin-network-usb-hub

======
daeken
I hacked this out of necessity (need to use it from some Python code deployed
on Linux), but in the course of this I determined that it's a tremendously
useful device for hacking USB devices as well. Due to it just being a network
device, it's trivial to snoop on the wire, modify data to/from devices, and
even completely emulate a device. I'm planning on releasing a toolkit for USB
device hacking based around this hub and its drivers soon, although I'm torn
between opening it and selling it.

